# mmm mmm good!



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Aunt Jemima French Toast- just pop them in the toaster, wrap them in a napkin and they are damn tasty!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> Aunt Jemima French Toast- just pop them in the toaster, wrap them in a napkin and they are damn tasty!


Doesn't the napkin get stuck in your teeth?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Doesn't the napkin get stuck in your teeth?


maybe i should invent edible napkins.

guess I am the only one who likes aunt jemima? what is this world coming to?:r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

altbier said:


> *maybe i should invent edible panties.*
> 
> guess I am the only one who likes aunt jemima? what is this world coming to?:r


Already been done George, talk to the floydPs, I think they might have a few spares... :r

But I remember back in the day when I could get pre cooked pancakes, drop em in the toaster or microwave, add some syrup and mmmmmmmm good...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Aaaaaaahhhhhh.....the college life. Anything that is quick and easy is OK in my book.(assume what you will) We have a Mennonite bakery here in town where you can buy homemade pancakes like this. They are heavenly.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Doesn't the napkin get stuck in your teeth?


He has to get his fiber in some way... :r


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

HAHA, I am still hung over after last night, but this sure did make me laugh.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

altbier said:


> maybe i should invent edible napkins.
> 
> guess I am the only one who likes aunt jemima? what is this world coming to?:r


edible napkins are around and have been for eons. Their called Tortillas. 

My grandfather always called them that.

Stacey


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Aaaaaaahhhhhh.....the college life.


The College Life???? Hell man, in my college days my diet consisted of a pack of Newport Cigarettes and a Bottle of Whiskey. That's how I got through college


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> The College Life???? Hell man, in my college days my diet consisted of a pack of Newport Cigarettes and a Bottle of Whiskey. That's how I got through college


Explains more than any question I could have asked.
Newports!!!!!!!!


----------

